# How to mount a 4.2 BSD file system ?



## ioops (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to rescue a 4.2 BSD partition.

First I tried to mount the 4.2BSD filesystem from an FreeBSD 8.0 Install CD. But When I started the shell I got only the char " # " and no unix command was supported. I really didnÂ´t understood this shell. Then I burned a FreeBSD live CD but the system didnÂ´t boot. Maybe I donwload the wrong file ... 

Then I used an Linux RIP CD. The UFS kernel module is loaded.

I did this :

`fdisk -l /dev/hda` :


```
/dev/hda1 ID=9f System=BSD/OS (bootable)
```

`fdisk -l /dev/hda1` :


```
/dev/hda1p1 ID=ff System=BBT
/dev/hda1p2 ID=ff System=BBT
/dev/hda1p3 ID=72 System=Unknown
```

`ls /dev/hd*` :


```
/dev/hda
/dev/hda1
/dev/hdc (cdrom)
```

The live CD allow me to do some stuff on the HDD. The "List format of disk partitions" menu display :


```
Partition a : 24.12 MiB, Type 7 (4.2 BSD Fast File Format) Dos MBR partition
________ partition 1 : 3.605 GiB, Type 0x9f BSD/OS, UFS Last mounted at "/"
Partion b : 255.9 MiB, Type 1 (Swap)
Partition c : 3.605 GiB, Type 0 (unused)
Partition h: (4.2 BSD Fast File System) UFS, Last mounted at "/usr".
```

How can I mount the "/" partition ? If I donÂ´t have any /dev/hda1px ? May I to create them with mknod ? How can I determinate the types _Major _and _Minor _?
Can I do later an chroot command ?

Thanks a lot for your help.

Greatings.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 11, 2010)

ioops said:
			
		

> First I tried to mount the 4.2BSD filesystem from an FreeBSD 8.0 Install CD. But When I started the shell I got only the char " # " and no unix command was supported. I really didnÂ´t understood this shell. Then I burned a FreeBSD live CD but the system didnÂ´t boot. Maybe I donwload the wrong file ...
> 
> Then I used an Linux RIP CD. The UFS kernel module is loaded.


You sure Linux RIP *safely* supports UFS?

I think it's better to use livefs. You should get it from the FTP.





			
				ioops said:
			
		

> How can I determinate the types _Major _and _Minor _?
> Can I do later an chroot command ?


Major and minor what?
Why do you need to chroot(8)? You do understand what it is used for?


----------



## ioops (Jan 14, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You sure Linux RIP *safely* supports UFS?
> 
> I think it's better to use livefs. You should get it from the FTP.
> 
> ...



Maybe I am confused about chroot. I used in previous cases to reconfigure some package. So I understood that I need to use the partition as a root.

About Major/minor I meant that I had to crate manualy the /dev/hda1p1.

I Downloaded the livecd and I was able to mount the partition and to correct what I did.

Thanks for your answer and your link.


----------

